# Dutch Tonys Megatest/Deca/Dbol log + vids of PB attempts



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Let me say in advance, this will be, by far, the longest single post i make.

I've decided to make a journal following my progress and hopefully this journal will be beneficial to people who are thinking of running similar cycles and who want to see other peoples results.

I have searched for test, deca & dbol journals with full weight gain details and strength increase details but have only found a few that last for the entire cycle which is very annoying so i will make sure i continue with this journal no matter what and i will also sum up briefly at the end of the journal what my weight gains are and how much each of the big 3 lifts improve.

So a bit about me...

This will be my 3rd cycle and i plan to start it on Tuesday 4th September. My first cycle was an Anavar only cycle for 8 weeks. My second cycle was a Test E & Dbol cycle which ended up lasting around 18 weeks.

I've lost quite a bit of strength since that cycle as my pct was non existant due to me being a d!ck.

Also had quite a few minor injuries including a shoulder, tricep and left pec, in the last few months and lost some weight, all of which have contributed to my bench press going down a horrific 30kg!!!

Injuries are now gone and in my mind it's onwards and upwards.

I have learnt from past mistakes and will not make the same mistakes again.

*My stats*

35 years old

190lbs

body fat - no idea

*My Current Lifts*

Bench Press 100kg

Squat 140kg

Deadlift 160kg

*My cycle*

Weeks 1-6 Dbol 50mgs everyday (blue hearts)

Weeks 13-18 Dbol 50mgs everyday (blue hearts) - Dbol may change here but will definitely run an oral for the last 6 weeks.

Weeks 1-14 Deca 400mg per week (Global Biogen Deca 250)

Weeks 1-16 Megatest 800mg per week (Global Biogen Megatest 400)

Weeks 3-18 HCG 1000mg per week

Weeks 19-22 Nolva 40/40/20/20

Weeks 19-22 Clomid 100/100/50/50

*PCT is not set in stone so if anyone has any thoughts on this then please let me know.*

For anyone who doesn't know much about Megatest, here are the ingredients.

Acetate 25mg

Propionate 40mg

Phenylprop 60mg

Isocaproate 75mg

Enanthate 100mg

Decanote 100mg

I will be using Nolva at 20mg every day from the start of my cycle and i will not be using an ai - unless i get any signs of gyno, in which case i will stop the nolva immediately and start adex at half a tab every day.

*My goals*

*
*

*
* Strength, strength, strength!!!

I would like to see the big 3 lifts go up as much as possible

Build as much muscle as possible and KEEP as much muscle as possible.

To be totally honest my single biggest goal by a mile over the last year has been to get to 140kg bench press. The closest i came was when i lifted 130kgs a few times. I did try 140kg once and got the bar about half way up. The idea of lifting 3 fat plates either side of an olympic bar is what drives me to train like a cnut every session. I don't care if i fail at a pb because i know i've felt that weight and next time i'll do it.

I will be filming and uploading all of my pb attempts.

*The details of any videos i upload will be put in post 2* which i will edit from time to time and put in new video post numbers, so people don't have to go searching through pages of randomness to find a vid. If anyone in the future searches for logs of this cycle and results (as i did), it will be easier for people to actually see lifts increasing with full details.

*Training*

*
*

*
*Monday - Chest & Triceps

Tuesday - Back & Biceps

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Shoulders, Traps & Abs

Friday - Legs

Saturday - Off

Sunday - Off

I basically train using compound lifts and the heavier the better with maximum reps being 5. I will throw in some isolations but its mainly compounds. If my recovery time is increased on this cycle which i hope it will be, then i'll be looking to train all body parts twice a week, with 1 session heavy weight and low reps and the other session moderate weight and higher reps.

*Diet*

I like to keep my food intake very basic as i hate calculating macros and just can't be dealing with planning different foods and everything else that comes with it so my diet will pretty much be the same every day.

Every day i will eat the following at least...

400grams of muesli which will immediately put me at a 1700cals.

1 kilo of white meat - chicken, turkey etc

4 - 6 egg omelette

2 double protein shakes with oats, peanut butter, etc

protein bars - each one 31g protein

I may calculate the macros for the first couple of days but after it will be there or there abouts. The most important thing i will do is make sure i eat a minimum of 400g protein every day.

*Additional daily supps*

NAC

Glucosamine

Flaxseed oil

Multi Vit

Vit E

*Special Thanks*

I'd like to thank Mars, Ewen & Hotdog who have taken the time to give me important info which was appreciated greatly :thumb:

I'd also like to thank Viking88 for filming the pb attempts

I think i've covered everything. If i've missed anything please let me know and i'll post it up.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

*PB ATTEMPTS AND WEIGHT GAINS*

Bench Press

Before cycle - 100kg 1RM

105kg attempted - Post 73 - Day 7 of cycle

110kg done - day 16 of cycle. Unfilmed with Viking88.

110kg attempted - day 21 of cycle - post 256

115kg fail - day 21 of cycle - post 257

115kg attempted - day 28 of cycle - post 275

120kg attempted - day 28 of cycle - unfilmed with Viking88

125kg attempted - day 37 of cycle - unfilmed due to broken phone - with Viking88

130kg fail - day 37 of cycle - unfilmed due to broken phone - with Viking88

130kg done - day 46 of cycle.

140kg fail - day 56 of cycle - post 356

140kg fail - day 63 of cycle

140kg fail - day 71 of cycle

140kg fail - getting bored of this now. Failed 19/11/12

Squat

Before cycle - 140kg 1RM

150kg done - day 29 of cycle - unfilmed due to broken phone - with Viking88

160kg fail - day 37 of cycle - unfilmed due to broken phone - with Viking88

160kg done - day 51 of cycle - post 339

170kg done - day 59 of cycle - unfilmed due to lost phone. Post 361.

Deadlift

Before cycle - 160kg 1RM

165kg - done (awful form) Post 26 - Day 1 of cycle

170kg - done. Day 16 of cycle. Unfilmed with Viking88.

180kg - fail. Day 28 of cycle. Post 276.

180kg - done. Day 37 of cycle - Post 287

190kg - done. Day 37 of cycle - unfilmed due to phone freezing on previous lift - with Viking88

200kg - done. Day 64 of cycle. Post 370.

Weight

Before cycle - 190lbs

End of week 1 - 194lbs

End of week 2 - 196lbs

End of week 3 - Forgot to check

End of week 4 - 199lbs. (Must eat more)

End of week 5 - 202lbs

End of week 6 - 206lbs

End of week 7 - 207lbs

End of week 8 - 214lbs

End of week 9 - 217lbs - No more crazy bulking from here. Getting fat. Gonna calm down on the calories.....

End of week 10 - 217lbs

End of week 11 - 210lbs


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

First In!!!!

All the best with this cycle and your goals mate, I'm subbed.

:thumbup1:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck mate. Subbed :thumbup1:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

fook me that was a long post .hope you don't do them all like that .....

good luck with cycle fella..

think al sub ..


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Defo in for this mate, almost identical to my next cycle :thumb:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck pal!

Only criticism is no need for more than 20mg nolva ED in pct or on cycle ok!

Oh yeah.... Subbed!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Good luck pal!
> 
> Only criticism is no need for more than 20mg nolva ED in pct or on cycle ok!
> 
> Oh yeah.... Subbed!


So 20mg nolva from start to finish. Done :thumb:

Cheers mate


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> So 20mg nolva from start to finish. Done :thumb:
> 
> Cheers mate


You're welcome mate! 

Ps- mega test and deca I have used myself with great results so I have no doubt you'll do very well


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

good luck with this, subbed ;D


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

If there is a decanote ester in the test then that will clear your system in 4 weeks not 3. So start pct on week 20 not 19 and take HCG up until the day before you start your pct. I would run 2500iu a week in the last 2 weeks to kick start your balls!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

danp1uk said:


> *If there is a decanote ester in the test then that will clear your system in 4 weeks not 3.* So start pct on week 20 not 19 and take HCG up until the day before you start your pct. I would run 2500iu a week in the last 2 weeks to kick start your balls!


Oh yeah. I didn't even think of that :lol:


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

No problem mate : )


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

looks a good cycle!!!

good luck with your goals and subbed

I will be using Nolva at 20mg every day from the start of my cycle and i will not be using an ai - unless i get any signs of gyno, in which case i will stop the nolva immediately and start adex at half a tab every day.

Nolva will stop estrogen binding to the receptors but excess estrogen will still be there ai will lower estrogen altogether and be better

also not sure on deca but I think it gives a different kind of gyno prolactlin or something like that


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Can I ask why you're not using an ai and opting for a serm instead? Recovery would be a lot easier using an ai, especially as you're running nandrolone. Other than that, looks a good cycle.


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking good Dutch Tony. I'm looking forward to filming the lifts  .

Subbed.........

No ****!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Can I ask why you're not using an ai and opting for a serm instead? Recovery would be a lot easier using an ai, especially as you're running nandrolone. Other than that, looks a good cycle.


I will be using nolva as I don't want an ai to hinder dbol gains. Any probs and i'll jump on the adex immediately


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck mate. Subbed!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck with this, subbed, your training split is almost the sane as my current one so will be interested to see how you go!


----------



## itsablitz (Aug 29, 2012)

Will be running a similar cycle beginning of October although will use an AI rather than Nolva (personal choice) Looks a real good cycle and you should see good strength and mass gains.

Good luck with this, subbed.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Cheers guys. First jab will be in a minute. I'm deliberately stalling as i hate jabbing :scared:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looks like a proper, well thought out cycle!

Good luck mate, subbed!!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks good mate, i'll be interested and keep checking up!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

First jab done. It hurt. Clearly i'm a big girls blouse.....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Day 1 and deadlift up 5kg already. Wow these dbols have kicked in quick :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Deadlift PB 165kg

I know my form was atrocious but as you can see, my right hand is closer to the centre of the bar than my left. That's my excuse and i'm sticking to it 

Normally i would never upload a video as bad as this, but i'm gonna stick to my word and upload every pb attempt throughout my cycle. Fcuk it, at least it went up i guess.

Also you may notice that when the bar touches down, i grimace. This is due to the fact that as soon as i let the weight go, i get this weird pain inside my back (and what feels like my internal organs) for a split second then it immediately goes away. I figure the most sensible way to deal with this is to just ignore it and hope it stops happening :laugh:

Anyway please no one flame me for this. I promise the next one will be better form :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

At least you know it's shocking form!

You can't count a lift as bad as that as a PB surely mate?


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

buy some straps mate seriously they are a god send for things like deads


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Sub'd. Should get them lifts soaring on that cycle!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> At least you know it's *shocking form*!


Absolutely mate, but by putting the videos up here, it will push me to keep improving. It really was one of my worst lifts as will be proven when the next one goes up. I hope :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> At least you know it's shocking form!
> 
> You can't count a lift as bad as that as a PB surely mate?


It went up so i'm gonna count it...


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> It went up so i'm gonna count it...


Fair enough.It looked like you were damaging yourself though mate so be careful and be sensible or you'll end up injured!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I do agree with GolfDelta on the deadlift. Form wasnt very good and youre better off being careful, i understand PB's arent always done with perfect form but that did look quite dangerous


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Fair enough.It looked like you were damaging yourself though mate so be careful and be sensible or you'll end up injured!


Thank you mate. To be honest, i said to viking88 who was filming it, if he hadn't been filming i would have stopped halfway up but as he was, i thought fcuk it and just did my best to lift the cnut. I do appreciate the concern though and form will improve


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Thank you mate. To be honest, i said to viking88 who was filming it, if he hadn't been filming i would have stopped halfway up but as he was, i thought fcuk it and just did my best to lift the cnut. I do appreciate the concern though and form will improve


I never seen you lift that way before complete one off trust me. Good effort mate!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> I never seen you lift that way before complete one off trust me. Good effort mate!!


 :wub:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> :wub:


No. No ****


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Felt awful last night. Made a thread about test flu. Details are here....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/193309-test-flu.html

Woke up at 5.30 and I had sweat through my top and the bed sheet was wet. Changed and took a 400mg ibuprofen pill and got in spare bed. Woke up at 10am and the spare bed was wet with sweat. Don't feel as bad today as I did last night and i've taken another ibuprofen. Hoping I don't feel like that after every jab.

On a side note, struggling to walk on jabbed leg. Used to get this before with enanthate so it looks like I may have to start jabbing glute.....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> I never seen you lift that way before complete one off trust me. Good effort mate!!


Realised I forgot to take my trainers off for the pb :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Realised I forgot to take my trainers off for the pb :lol:


Are you wearing jeans too?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Are you wearing jeans too?


No mate. Grey tracksuit bottoms with a white stripe down the side


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Still feel awful. Awful last night and early this morning. Felt a bit better in the afternoon but sh!t again this evening. Whenever i'm not well it's always worse in the morning and at night so I don't know why i'm surprised....


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> No mate. Grey tracksuit bottoms with a white stripe down the side


Thanks to Viking88 for the trackies


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Thanks to Viking88 for the trackies


Oh yeah.... Thanks :whistling:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good sesh today Dutch keep up the good work.

How's the pip and how you feeling today?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Good sesh today Dutch keep up the good work.
> 
> How's the pip and how you feeling today?


Fever/flu - same as yesterday to be honest. Felt bad this morning. A little better during the day and been feeling worse and worse since around 6pm. Earlier I could bend jabbed leg around 45 degrees. Now I can barely bend it again, and if I do bend it slightly when walking, after a few steps, it gives way.

Very worried about squats tomorrow because as it stands - it's not happening.... :sad:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Come on now, you've gone to all this trouble, get some caffeine down you and brave it out! It's only a reaction to so much greatness in your system :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Come on now, you've gone to all this trouble, get some caffeine down you and brave it out! It's only a reaction to so much greatness in your system :lol:


Wow there's an inspiring comment if ever i've heard one.

Topman. Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Come on now, you've gone to all this trouble, get some caffeine down you and brave it out! It's only a reaction to so much greatness in your system :lol:


X2 come on Dutch


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Fever/flu - same as yesterday to be honest. Felt bad this morning. A little better during the day and been feeling worse and worse since around 6pm. Earlier I could bend jabbed leg around 45 degrees. Now I can barely bend it again, and if I do bend it slightly when walking, after a few steps, it gives way.
> 
> Very worried about squats tomorrow because as it stands - it's not happening.... :sad:


You better be at the gym tomorrow for squats ya fud!

Seriously though mate when I had a bit of pip leg day always helped loosen it off, first couple of reps were tight as fook but it does loosen off pretty quickly


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> You better be at the gym tomorrow for squats ya fud!
> 
> Seriously though mate when I had a bit of pip leg day always helped loosen it off, first couple of reps were tight as fook but it does loosen off pretty quickly


Cheers mate. Gonna try bending my leg tonight as well. Very slowly and when it hurts i'm gonna hold there till I can bend it a little further, and so on till i'm pulling my heel against my ar$e :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

4th day after first quad jab and leg is a little better. Fever/flu gone thank fcuk. Managed to train legs today after lots of stretching in the gym. Could just about get parallel but wasn't easy. Actually tried to equal my pb of 140kg but failed, which under the circumstances was bound to happen, but i do like to push things.

Ended up going for reps at light weight which i NEVER do.

The following were my last set of each excercise

Squats 21 x 60kg

Leg extensions 21 x 40kg

Hamstring curls 21 x 30kg

Stiff Legged Deadlifts 10 x 60kg

Gonna do my first glute jab tonight....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> 4th day after first quad jab and leg is a little better. Fever/flu gone thank fcuk. Managed to train legs today after lots of stretching in the gym. Could just about get parallel but wasn't easy. Actually tried to equal my pb of 140kg but failed, which under the circumstances was bound to happen, but i do like to push things.
> 
> Ended up going for reps at light weight which i NEVER do.
> 
> ...


At least you made it to the gym, this will no doubt help you sray on track with diet etc!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

So Dutch anything to add to this today. How did the second jab go!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

2nd jab not happened yet. Been busy. Will stab it in my ar$e after Expendables 2 :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hell yeah!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> 2nd jab not happened yet. Been busy. Will stab it in my ar$e after Expendables 2 :thumb:


Jab up or go home lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

2nd jab done - in glute :thumb:

First ever glute injection and will only ever inject there from now on. After all the sh!t with quad injections, i wish i'd have changed site sooner. Anyway here is a link to a thread i made about aspirating doing glute injections. It explains how my glute injection went, in a little more detail.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/193882-how-fcuk-do-you-aspirate-when-doing-glute-injections.html#post3458588


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> 2nd jab done - in glute :thumb:
> 
> First ever glute injection and will only ever inject there from now on. After all the sh!t with quad injections, i wish i'd have changed site sooner. Anyway here is a link to a thread i made about aspirating doing glute injections. It explains how my glute injection went, in a little more detail.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/193882-how-fcuk-do-you-aspirate-when-doing-glute-injections.html#post3458588


Good to hear Dutch


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

As with my first jab - I now have a fever/flu. Will stay as positive as i can about this and hope it doesn't happen every time. Training while feeling like this sucks! Gonna get some caffeine inside me and get mentally prepared for the gym and hope my lifts aren't affected by this...


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> As with my first jab - I now have a fever/flu. Will stay as positive as i can about this and hope it doesn't happen every time. Training while feeling like this sucks! Gonna get some caffeine inside me and get mentally prepared for the gym and hope my lifts aren't affected by this...


I'm feeling like this too mate,started a test/deca/oxy cycle a week ago and feeling especially rubbish in the mornings and at night,stuffed up nose one minute then running the next and sore throat.ECA and a hot shower clears me right out and feel fine in the gym it's just the rest of the day I feel sh!t!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

How was glute pip today mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Just seen this .

Good luck mate smash some pbs


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> How was glute pip today mate?


Glute is very sore this morning but i did expect that as my hand was shaking quite a bit when injecting due to nerves. The good thing is that it wont affect my day to day life as a quad jab would have. Also I just felt my glute and there is a definate lump where i injected. It feels slightly warm also but i'm not going to worry about that too much as i always had this type of thing with quad injections and haven't had an infection yet. I was very clean as usual with the whole injection process. Don't want to temp fate but hoping i'll be fine. More concerned about this fever/flu at the moment. Never had it with Enanthate and wonder if it's the shorter esters in the megatest that my body is fighting. I will stay positive


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> Just seen this .
> 
> Good luck mate smash some pbs


Cheers mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Test flu is the short esters its a bastard but should be 100% after a week .

The lump and heat is just a sh1t load of gear in a new site so its a bit pi55ed off should be fine .


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

DutchTony said:



> Glute is very sore this morning but i did expect that as my hand was shaking quite a bit when injecting due to nerves. The good thing is that it wont affect my day to day life as a quad jab would have. Also I just felt my glute and there is a definate lump where i injected. It feels slightly warm also but i'm not going to worry about that too much as i always had this type of thing with quad injections and haven't had an infection yet. I was very clean as usual with the whole injection process. Don't want to temp fate but hoping i'll be fine. More concerned about this fever/flu at the moment. Never had it with Enanthate and wonder if it's the shorter esters in the megatest that my body is fighting. I will stay positive


Sweet, reps for this. Doing quads myself just now but thinking of giving glutes a try. It's annoying limping about, if I get dead leg this week again I'll try next week.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> Test flu is the short esters its a bastard but should be 100% after a week .
> 
> The lump and heat is just a sh1t load of gear in a new site so its a bit pi55ed off should be fine .


I thought it may be the short esters to be honest. 2nd injection and 2nd time i've got it. Hopefully my body will get used to them as i don't want this to happen after every injection. I read that one guy had to stop his cycle as it kept happening. I wont stop if it does, but obviously need agression in the gym to go for pb's and have none at the minute. I'll soldier on though. Cheers for the info mate


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keep fighting Dutch, your the man! :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Keep fighting Dutch, your the man! :thumb:


 :lol:

Will upload those vids when the sprogs are asleep


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Quick update. Fever/flu is knocking the sh!t out of me. Just checked lump on glute while showering and its got bigger. Now its slightly bigger than the palm of my hand. I've named my big lump Arnold....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

105kg Bench Press attempt. Please ignore the hole in the special place of my tracksuit bottoms


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 - Bench pressing 140kg.

Thought i'd throw this one in as that is my long term goal


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I'm feeling like this too mate,started a test/deca/oxy cycle a week ago and feeling especially rubbish in the mornings and at night,stuffed up nose one minute then running the next and sore throat.ECA and a hot shower clears me right out and feel fine in the gym it's just the rest of the day I feel sh!t!


What are the esters in the test you are running mate?


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Viking88 - Bench pressing 140kg.
> 
> Thought i'd throw this one in as that is my long term goal


 :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Missus not happy. Lump is somehow still growing. It the size of my whole hand. I can just about get my fingers and thumb to cover it. She said it looks like i've had an ar$e transplant on one side. Got to be honest, i'm now getting a little worried....

Going back to bed to TRY to sleep again.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Missus not happy. Lump is somehow still growing. It the size of my whole hand. I can just about get my fingers and thumb to cover it. She said it looks like i've had an ar$e transplant on one side. Got to be honest, i'm now getting a little worried....
> 
> Going back to bed to TRY to sleep again.


Can you not get Viking to jab you in future mate?

Me and my mate/training partner jab each other and it's so much easier, just bend over and take it

Hopefully the swelling will go down tomorrow, take an ibuprofen if you have any pain, it'll ease the discomfort.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Can you not get Viking to jab you in future mate?
> 
> Me and my mate/training partner jab each other and it's so much easier, just bend over and take it
> 
> Hopefully the swelling will go down tomorrow, take an ibuprofen if you have any pain, it'll ease the discomfort.


Viking gets his wife to do it for him. He said she would jab me as well. He would jab me if I asked him. Thinking about it, it does make sense that one of them do it :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Viking gets his wife to do it for him. He said she would jab me as well. He would jab me if I asked him. Thinking about it, it does make sense that one of them do it :thumb:


I've never said no the jabbing your **** in the past  :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How's the glute ?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> How's the glute ?


Still massive and was very sore. Took 400mg ibuprofen which has helped quite a bit thank god. Fever/flu not as bad today :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool keep an eye on it mate should be ok but you never know .


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Viking gets his wife to do it for him. He said she would jab me as well. He would jab me if I asked him. Thinking about it, it does make sense that one of them do it :thumb:


The benefit of having someone else do it is they aren't going to be shaking like a leaf therefore limits the chance's of bad pip. I've been jabbing for about 7 weeks now and my friend has done every one and i can honestly say that i've not any bad pip at all. That maybe down to BURR labs being smooth i dunno, but i wouldn't fancy jabbing myself tbh.

I was gonna train the missus up but my mate is jabbing too so we just do each other (oh er).


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Left bollok has been aching for the last few hours now......


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Left bollok has been aching for the last few hours now......


You ain't having a good time of this are you fella!

Well me neither, I seem to have contracted a rather virulent case of the Tom Tits!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> You ain't having a good time of this are you fella!
> 
> Well me neither, I seem to have contracted a rather virulent case of the Tom Tits!


A little while ago I went to the doc complaining of left bollok pain on and off. Sent me for ultrasound and was told i've got a 4mm cyst on left bollok. Was told it's nothing to worry about and loads of people get them. He said it will ache every now and again but just accept it - so I have 

Hope you get over the squits soon mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> A little while ago I went to the doc complaining of left bollok pain on and off. Sent me for ultrasound and was told i've got a 4mm cyst on left bollok. Was told it's nothing to worry about and loads of people get them. He said it will ache every now and again but just accept it - so I have
> 
> Hope you get over the squits soon mate


Me too, it aggravates my farmers!

Does getting shutdown make your knacker worse?


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> You ain't having a good time of this are you fella!
> 
> Well me neither, I seem to have contracted a rather virulent case of the Tom Tits!


No squats for a bit then.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Me too, it aggravates my farmers!
> 
> Does getting shutdown make your knacker worse?


I only started feeling it after my last cycle and it was confirmed a month or two ago. Only been on this cycle 8 days now so still early days but felt it a bit yesterday and more today. That aside, with the crumpet i've been around today, i've been like a stick of rock all day 

Too much info? :lol:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hope your ok for training tomorrow Dutch. might have to do sat morning as well :thumb: whoooooooo HEAVY WEIGHT!!!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Hope your ok for training tomorrow Dutch. might have to do sat morning as well :thumb: whoooooooo HEAVY WEIGHT!!!!!


I'm ready for tomorrow right now! Feeling strong as an ox!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DOES THIS LOOK LIKE AN INFECTION???

Jabbed right glute sunday night. It was my first glute injection and my hand was shaking when i was injecting due to nerves, but i was really happy with the way it went. The outer circle has basically ballooned out which is pretty clear in the photo. You can see where the swelling starts without the line i've drawn. When i push any part of it, it actually feels like pushing a blown up balloon. The inner circle is the red circle. It is much redder than the photo is showing. Very red and very warm.





I'm getting concerned now and don't know whether to leave it and see how it goes. What do you guys think?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> DOES THIS LOOK LIKE AN INFECTION???
> 
> Jabbed right glute sunday night. It was my first glute injection and my hand was shaking when i was injecting due to nerves, but i was really happy with the way it went. The outer circle has basically ballooned out which is pretty clear in the photo. You can see where the swelling starts without the line i've drawn. When i push any part of it, it actually feels like pushing a blown up balloon. The inner circle is the red circle. It is much redder than the photo is showing. Very red and very warm.
> 
> ...


Get your self to the docs asap tahts how my glute abscess looked like as well.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Get your self to the docs asap tahts how my glute abscess looked like as well.


What happened with your glute abcess mate? What did they do?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> What happened with your glute abcess mate? What did they do?


gave me dalacin atibiotics was gone in about 3 days or so


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> gave me dalacin atibiotics was gone in about 3 days or so


I realise this sounds silly but did you tell them how you got it or did you make something up?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I realise this sounds silly but did you tell them how you got it or did you make something up?


I told them no point in lying


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I told them no point in lying


My doc asked me about steroids when i was going to see him about acne. I lied my ar$e off. I guess if i go, i'll have to just tell him :lol:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Mate,

I dont often comment on journals, unless i 'know' or 'know of' the person but i must say this has made for a good journal lots of pics/vids and great detail. Credit to you, its not an easy thing to do with some beasts on ukm.

Hope you sort of the abcess.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I dont often comment on journals, unless i 'know' or 'know of' the person but i must say this has made for a good journal lots of pics/vids and great detail. Credit to you, its not an easy thing to do with some beasts on ukm.
> 
> Hope you sort of the abcess.


Thank you very much mate. That really is nice to hear and i'm glad you like it. I'm still sort of hoping it's not an abcess though :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Thank you very much mate. That really is nice to hear and i'm glad you like it. I'm still sort of hoping it's not an abcess though :whistling:


 It is now get a warm bottle of water wrapped in a towel on that bump! Keep it their.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It looks like you jabbed too low but go to either your doc or a walk in centre or hospital tell them the crack and they will give you anti biotics .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> It looks like you jabbed too low but go to either your doc or a walk in centre or hospital tell them the crack and they will give you anti biotics .


Believe it or not, i jabbed basically just under the top of the red mark. That blemish on my skin right in the middle of the red dot isn't where i jabbed. When i looked in the mirror, i used that blemish to remember where to jab and i jabbed about an inch above it...

I guess it's neither here nor there. Am just gutted now. I'll go to the hospital tomorrow. If i go to the hospital, will they ask for my doctors details and send a report to him? if so, i'll have to find a walk in centre.

I don't even know how this happened. I did everything the same as i normally would before an injection...

GUTTED!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Gonna go to the gym tomorrow before i fcuking go to any hospital. Definately going for a pb - 170kg deadlift i think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Gonna go to the gym tomorrow before i fcuking go to any hospital. Definately going for a pb - 170kg deadlift i think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fawk no! It will only make it worse if you go to the gym with taht and try to deadlift mate !


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

**** luck bro


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Fawk no! It will only make it worse if you go to the gym with taht and try to deadlift mate !


Oh dear


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Fawk no! It will only make it worse if you go to the gym with taht and try to deadlift mate !


A couple of questions mate if you don't mind, that again may sound ridiculous but i don't know the answers so i have to ask.

When i get antibiotics, can i still not train until it's completely gone?

Can i carry on jabbing but obviously in the other glute?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> A couple of questions mate if you don't mind, that again may sound ridiculous but i don't know the answers so i have to ask.
> 
> When i get antibiotics, can i still not train until it's completely gone?
> 
> Can i carry on jabbing but obviously in the other glute?


You may want to skipp any really heavy dead this week and, you should not train squats or leg movements that involve the usage of your glute like squats


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> You may want to skipp any really heavy dead this week and, you should not train squats or leg movements that involve the usage of your glute like squats


Ffs Dutch mate your bang out of luck. :confused1:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> You may want to skipp any really heavy dead this week and, you should not train squats or leg movements that involve the usage of your glute like squats


ok mate. what about the jabs? i'm due another one. can i do it in other glute or do i have to wait till infection has gone?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Ffs Dutch mate your bang out of luck. :confused1:


Aint that the truth. Even when i think bollox to the infection, i'm gonna train anyway - i still can't.

I'll try to google one later but off the top of your head, do you know of a walk in centre in the area?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Aint that the truth. Even when i think bollox to the infection, i'm gonna train anyway - i still can't.
> 
> I'll try to google one later but off the top of your head, do you know of a walk in centre in the area?


Mate it will only get worse get to a walk in centre right now , sooner you get it sorted the sooner you can go beast on your back and legs again


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate it will only get worse get to a walk in centre right now , sooner you get it sorted the sooner you can go beast on your back and legs again


And the jab i'm due?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> And the jab i'm due?


Do it in the other glute


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Do it in the other glute


Yay. Finally some good news :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

THANKS GUYS FOR HELPING ME WITH THIS. WAS FEELING VERY ANXIOUS THIS EVENING BUT AT LEAST NOW I KNOW WHAT I HAVE TO DO.

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Found a walk in centre. Going there at 8am when it opens.

http://www.nhs.uk/Services/Trusts/PctServices/Service/DefaultView.aspx?id=6319


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Any updates Dutch,missing my training partner


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Any updates Dutch,missing my training partner


Didn't go to walk in this morning as had stuff to do. Called them and will be getting there for between 5 and 6. They said if I don't want anything on my medical record that's fine but I have to tell them when I get there. Saaaweeeeet!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keep us updated Dutch I'm sure people would like to know what experience you had there


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah update asap mate!

Hope it goes well


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Waiting to be seen. Gonna have a quick assessment in a minute then apparently I come back to waiting room to be seen by someone else. After assessment there will be 14 people ahead of me...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Fcuking hell!!! I go into little room that is basically in the big waiting room. Door is wide open. Nurse talks loudly! Every cvnt can hear even if they don't want too. I put my face close to nurse and explain quietly whats happened. Nurse shouts out "so you have injected testosterone which you bought off the internet for bodybuilding purposes" wtf! She said to go and sit in waiting room and i'll be called in an hour. I didn't even mention the internet or bodybuilding so they must get a few others coming here with similar stories...

2 receptionists were giggling as I walked out and I still haven't looked at the others waiting as i'm deliberately keeping my head in my phone.....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Out already. Got a small abcess. Got Flucloxacillin. Doctor said if it isn't working by friday night, I will have to go to hospital on saturday to get it drained. Doc was asking how test makes you feel. He was fairly muscular and said he has thought about it himself :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

What brand gear is it and did you buy off the net or a local source ?

Good job you went and caught it before it got real bad .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> What brand gear is it and did you buy off the net or a local source ?
> 
> Good job you went and caught it before it got real bad .


I really don't think it's the gear mate as i'm guessing I would have got this with my first jab. The test is the same batch number that viking is using and he is fine. I have added same brand of deca which he hasn't but there is someone else that I know who has used this brand of test and deca, same batch numbers and they have been fine.

Strange thing is that i'm overly hygenic when it comes to this sort of thing for exactly this reason, so i don't really know why this has happened. Also I got it from a local source.

My next jab i'm gonna ask viking or his wife to do it for me and i'll see how that goes. Not gonna jab again till saturday now as doc said if I get a fever, i'll know abcess is not going away. Problem is so far i've got a fever after both jabs so i'm gonna wait till i'm sure abcess is going before jabbing again. Also gonna change to once a week jabs 2ml test, 1.6ml deca, and 0.2ml hcg.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Maybe its just too strong mg/ml for virgin muscle .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Bad luck, hopefully the antibiotics will clear it up.


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well done on getting it sorted Dutch at least we all know what to expect/do if we get the same. Have you thanked infernal0988 for the quick spot and advice. :thumb: top gezzar


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Out already. Got a small abcess. Got Flucloxacillin. Doctor said if it isn't working by friday night, I will have to go to hospital on saturday to get it drained. Doc was asking how test makes you feel. He was fairly muscular and said he has thought about it himself :lol:


Told you didnt i?


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> Maybe its just too strong mg/ml for virgin muscle .


I read this about the mg/ml pain and problems. I read that the body absorbs test at a slower rate than oil so the oil is absorbed leaving the test crystallised which leads to bad pip and other problems. Some Easters stay crystallised at higher temps as well so heat the area/oil helps only a little. Mega test for me has been painful but bearable. But then again I'm a noob and every site has been virgin so I'm hoping for pip free days soon. :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Told you didnt i?


Reps?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Viking88 said:


> I read this about the mg/ml pain and problems. I read that the body absorbs test at a slower rate than oil so the oil is absorbed leaving the test crystallised which leads to bad pip and other problems. Some Easters stay crystallised at higher temps as well so heat the area/oil helps only a little. Mega test for me has been painful but bearable. But then again I'm a noob and every site has been virgin so I'm hoping for pip free days soon. :thumb:


Yeah that's right , its down to the individuals immune system and how it fights it .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Viking88 said:


> I read this about the mg/ml pain and problems. I read that the body absorbs test at a slower rate than oil so the oil is absorbed leaving the test crystallised which leads to bad pip and other problems. Some Easters stay crystallised at higher temps as well so heat the area/oil helps only a little. Mega test for me has been painful but bearable. But then again I'm a noob and every site has been virgin so I'm hoping for pip free days soon. :thumb:


Yeah that's right , its down to the individuals immune system and how it fights it .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Well done on getting it sorted Dutch at least we all know what to expect/do if we get the same. *Have you thanked infernal0988 for the quick spot and advice.* :thumb: top gezzar


Yes i have mate. See post 118 and i also repped him last night :smartass:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Yes i have mate. See post 118 and i also repped him last night :smartass:


Next time just do what iv done i just told the doc straight listen you know at some point i will be back, so just give me 3 times the amount of pills and you will not see me in a long time. Now iv got 3 packets of dalacin in my bedroom


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Next time just do what iv done i just told the doc straight listen you know at some point i will be back, so just give me 3 times the amount of pills and you will not see me in a long time. Now iv got 3 packets of dalacin in my bedroom


Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> Yeah that's right , its down to the individuals immune system and how it fights it .


So what your saying is my immune system is like a strong "arnie" like immune system and Dutch is a "girlyman" ahhhh know it makes sense  .


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

what batch is your megatest buddy? just wondering because im running it at the moment and its going great, so doubt it was the gear, GB have a great rep too


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Bad luck, hopefully the antibiotics will clear it up.


Thank you mate. If this clears it up like the doc said it should, i'm gonna be training at the weekend. Both days if i have my way - to catch up on the sessions i missed during the week. I've set myself some very big goals for this cycle when it comes to the big 3 lifts and i want to do my fcuking best to achieve them :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> So what your saying is my immune system is like a strong "arnie" like immune system and Dutch is a "girlyman" ahhhh know it makes sense  .


 :gun_bandana:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> So what your saying is my immune system is like a strong "arnie" like immune system and Dutch is a "girlyman" ahhhh know it makes sense  .


 :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> what batch is your megatest buddy? just wondering because im running it at the moment and its going great, so doubt it was the gear, GB have a great rep too


Megatest is 6043 and Deca is 1730. I agree mate, i'm sure it isn't the gear.


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Megatest is 6043 and Deca is 1730. I agree mate, i'm sure it isn't the gear.


I agree the gear is good. I feel fcuking epic.

:beer:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> Megatest is 6043 and Deca is 1730. I agree mate, i'm sure it isn't the gear.


im on batch 6043 too mate, all good


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> im on batch 6043 too mate, all good


You are around the 5th person that i've seen recently that has this batch :lol:

Are you using the deca as well?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Next time you jab lay on your stomach in your bed wash you glute with hot water and soap then swab with anti bacterial swabs like always. Swab top of vial then wash your hands with warm water and soap.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Next time just do what iv done i just told the doc straight listen you know at some point i will be back, so just give me 3 times the amount of pills and you will not see me in a long time. Now iv got 3 packets of dalacin in my bedroom


If they work this time, i gonna get more flucloxacillin online for the same reason :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> If they work this time, i gonna get more flucloxacillin online for the same reason :lol:


the flux you got is more for infections then anything els mate but the doc must have seen it wasnt so bad that you needed Dalacin, dalacin is more aimed directly at destroying abscesses


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> the flux you got is more for infections then anything els mate but the doc must have seen it wasnt so bad that you needed Dalacin, dalacin is more aimed directly at destroying abscesses


I hope the flux destroys the little abcess i've got 

I might have a look at dalacin online so i've got everything covered


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> You are around the 5th person that i've seen recently that has this batch :lol:
> 
> Are you using the deca as well?


no mate not taken the plunge into deca yet. just running 2.5ml megatest, kickstarted with 100mg GB anadrol and 100mg GB prop EoD for 4 weeks


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

synthasize said:


> no mate not taken the plunge into deca yet. just running 2.5ml megatest, kickstarted with 100mg GB anadrol and 100mg GB prop EoD for 4 weeks


So for the first 4 weeks, you are effectively taking 1.35g of test per week? sweet. How's it going for you?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Glute still swollen alot. More of it has become hard. Not a good sign I know but flucloxacillin should start to kick in tonight - I hope.


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Glute still swollen alot. More of it has become hard. Not a good sign I know but flucloxacillin should start to kick in tonight - I hope.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Really fcuking hope these work. Been reading horror stories of people having their glute cut open and having flesh removed


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

when did you start taking the antibiotics mate ....if you have caught the abscess early enough should be ok ...give it a 8/9 days should be clearing up..


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Really fcuking hope these work. Been reading horror stories of people having their glute cut open and having flesh removed


Mate really dont worry, if you've got some antibiotics youll be fine.

One of my first cycles i got a HUGE absess and my a*ss doubled in size. I kept it for days hoping it would go down, could hardly even sit down anywhere for the pain, and my skin was a horrible colour underneath. I went and got some antibiotics and it was almost gone within a couple of days.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

LER said:


> when did you start taking the antibiotics mate ....if you have caught the abscess early enough should be ok ...give it a 8/9 days should be clearing up..


Did the jab on sunday. Got flucloxacillin last night. Doc said they will take 24 hours to kick in, which is around now. He said the abcess is small as the hard bit is small. The hard bit is now big.... He also said if not better by friday to go hospital saturday and they may even give me something to kill it intravenously.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> Did the jab on sunday. Got flucloxacillin last night. Doc said they will take 24 hours to kick in, which is around now. He said the abcess is small as the hard bit is small. The hard bit is now big.... He also said if not better by friday to go hospital saturday and they may even give me something to kill it intravenously.


am know doctor, but i cant see an abscess clearing up in the short period of time your doc is saying ...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Right now at home and had a shower and a little time to have a good look at this again.

Basically everything has got bigger since this pic was taken 2 days ago. Both highlighted areas in the pic are red. The circle is bright red. The circle is very hot. All of the circle is now hard. The area i've marked in the pic leading from glute to quad has now become swollen and very puffy!!!

:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Just give the antibiotics a few days to work their magic mate, don't panic!!

And stop taking pictures of your a$$, my missus peers over my shoulder now and again and she'll wonder why the fvck do i keep looking at naked mens ar$eholes:lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> View attachment 94431
> 
> 
> Right now at home and had a shower and a little time to have a good look at this again.
> ...


I told you Dalacin is what you need...

- - - Updated - - -



DutchTony said:



> View attachment 94431
> 
> 
> Right now at home and had a shower and a little time to have a good look at this again.
> ...


I told you Dalacin is what you need...


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Just give the antibiotics a few days to work their magic mate, don't panic!!
> 
> And stop taking pictures of your a$$, my missus peers over my shoulder now and again and she'll wonder why the fvck do i keep looking at naked mens ar$eholes:lol:


Brilliant :bounce: :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I told you Dalacin is what you need...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I told you Dalacin is what you need...


I don't have any mate. Believe me if i had some here, the box would be open and i'd be eating them. I guess the only thing to do is follow the doctors advice and hope i see some improvement by friday night/saturday morning. If not then i'll be at A&E on saturday.

How bad does an abcess have to be before they have to cut it out??? The thought of that is not good. Not good at all.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Brilliant :bounce: :lol:


Has your wife stabbed your ar$e yet? How did it go?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Just give the antibiotics a few days to work their magic mate, don't panic!!
> 
> And stop taking pictures of your a$$, my missus peers over my shoulder now and again and she'll wonder why the fvck do i keep looking at naked mens ar$eholes:lol:


Cheers mate. It is difficult not to panic though when doctor says it should be ok but if the area gets hard that's not good, then the day after the whole area gets hard...

I promise no more pics of my ar$e. Don't want to scare the family :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Cheers mate. It is difficult not to panic though when doctor says it should be ok but if the area gets hard that's not good, then the day after the whole area gets hard...
> 
> I promise no more pics of my ar$e. Don't want to scare the family :lol:


I know what you're saying mate.

If you're really THAT paranoid then get a second opinion tomorrow! No point in hanging about mate.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

give them few days to kick in mate...........


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

LER said:


> View attachment 94437
> give them few days to kick in mate...........


Fcuking brilliant edit my pic mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Take 1gram paracetamol and 400mg Ibuprofen before bed time tonight.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Take 1gram paracetamol and 400mg Ibuprofen before bed time tonight.


Definately will do mate. Funny enough i bought paracetamol 500mg (16p from Boots) and Ibuprofen 200mg (40p from Boots) this morning. I had 2 x both this morning. 2 x both this afternoon and will have 2 x both tonight.

Nice one


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Definately will do mate. Funny enough i bought paracetamol 500mg (16p from Boots) and Ibuprofen 200mg (40p from Boots) this morning. I had 2 x both this morning. 2 x both this afternoon and will have 2 x both tonight.
> 
> Nice one


And take a bottle of hot water wrapped in a towel sleep with the thing on your hotspot. And before i forget take your flux with the ibuprofen and Paracetamol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> And take a bottle of hot water wrapped in a towel sleep with the thing on your hotspot. And before i forget take your flux with the ibuprofen and Paracetamol


What does the bottle of hot water do for me mate? apart from keep me warm


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

LER said:


> View attachment 94437
> give them few days to kick in mate...........


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

My missus has now left me, thanks fellas


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> What does the bottle of hot water do for me mate? apart from keep me warm


It softens your tissue and keeps down inflamation makes the fluids disspers softens it up.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> It softens your tissue and keeps down inflamation makes the fluids disspers softens it up.


Sweet. ok i'll definately be resting my anus on a bottle of boiling water wrapped in a towel :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Definately will do mate. Funny enough i bought paracetamol 500mg (16p from Boots) and Ibuprofen 200mg (40p from Boots) this morning. I had 2 x both this morning. 2 x both this afternoon and will have 2 x both tonight.
> 
> Nice one


Discussing prices of drugs. Ban? :ban:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Discussing prices of drugs. Ban? :ban:


 :lol:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Has your wife stabbed your ar$e yet? How did it go?


Not yet. You'll hear the scream from your place. This time she's having a run up..... :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Not yet. You'll hear the scream from your place. This time she's having a run up..... :lol:


 Oh so the strap on is in play now then? :lol:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh so the strap on is in play now then? :lol:


That's classy, real classy :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh so the strap on is in play now then? :lol:





Viking88 said:


> That's classy, real classy :thumb:


You can tell us. We wont tell anyone


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> You can tell us. We wont tell anyone


With the amount of pics of your **** on here mate you should really stay of this subject. Nice tho

No **** :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Goodnight peeps

As always - Peace&Love


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Did you go to the docs again fella?

Hows the lump looking now, any improvement?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Did you go to the docs again fella?
> 
> Hows the lump looking now, any improvement?


I was gonna go back to walk in if it got worse today but it didn't. I rushed out the door at 6.45 this morning and wont be home till 11-12 tonight so can't really examine it properly till then. Felt it on the sly a couple of times and I think it's the same as yesterday but slightly less painful


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hows it looking today Dutch?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Abcess definately alot smaller today. Yesterday all of my glute in the big circle in the pic was very hard. Today i'd say maybe half of that isn't hard anymore. Still puffy at the top of quad which is odd as I thought that would be sorted first. Last in - first out, type of thing but apparently not. Also glute not as hot today. All in all i'm happy.

A quick question if anyone can help. Sorry if i've asked before. My memory sucks.

I want to jab once a week from now on so the jab will be just under 4ml. I still haven't got 5ml barrels so for now can I do 2 jabs of 2ml each one after another in same site which will be left glute?

If so, how far away does 2nd jab have to be from 1st jab? Is it like just a few mm away or up to an inch?

Any help as always is greatly appreciated


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jab a different site and do 1mltest with 1mldeca x2 .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> Jab a different site and do 1mltest with 1mldeca x2 .


Left glute and right quad it is then. I hate jabbing quads so much. I'm tired of draging my leg behind me...

Cheers matey.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol try a delt shot its far better .


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> Abcess definately alot smaller today. Yesterday all of my glute in the big circle in the pic was very hard. Today i'd say maybe half of that isn't hard anymore. Still puffy at the top of quad which is odd as I thought that would be sorted first. Last in - first out, type of thing but apparently not. Also glute not as hot today. All in all i'm happy.
> 
> A quick question if anyone can help. Sorry if i've asked before. My memory sucks.
> 
> ...


you'll still be doing 2 jabs so may as well just jab every 3or 4 days ............or get some bigger barrels, and shot the 4ml in one go as you want 1 jab a week .......


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

LER said:


> you'll still be doing 2 jabs so may as well just jab every 3or 4 days ............or get some bigger barrels, and shot the 4ml in one go as you want 1 jab a week .......


My plan was to jab 4ml once a week but i still haven't pulled my finger out and got the barrels yet :cursing:

Gonna order everything i need in an hour or so... finally!

- - - Updated - - -



ewen said:


> Lol try a delt shot its far better .


Isn't a delt shot quite painful?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I find Delts painless .


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright Dutch, have only seen this as I have just got back from my hols..will have a catch up with it tomoz, hope all is well so far :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Alright Dutch, have only seen this as I have just got back from my hols..will have a catch up with it tomoz, hope all is well so far :thumb:


Nice one dan. Did you have a good time?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah mate, was a well needed break...back to the grindstone tomoz though lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Not much sleep over the weekend and no training either. Abcess still getting smaller :thumb: sh!t session today as I expected. On my way to needle exchange for 5ml barrels and sterile water. Gonna pin 4ml in left glute tonight...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Not much sleep over the weekend and no training either. Abcess still getting smaller :thumb: sh!t session today as I expected. On my way to needle exchange for 5ml barrels and sterile water. Gonna pin 4ml in left glute tonight...


Good luck with this one then matey! You started the Dbol btw?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Good luck with this one then matey! You started the Dbol btw?


Cheers mate. Been taking 50mgs dbol from day 1. Week 3 starts tomorrow. Hoping to see some strength gains soon


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

2 pb's today. 110kg bench press and 170kg deadlift. Both done with Viking88. Up 10kgs on both on day 16 of cycle. Will do both again on friday as I want them filmed for this log


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Heavy lifting mate, well done.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Heavy lifting mate, well done.


Thanks mate. Last week was sh!t with my abcess and fever etc. Felt good today though


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

My dinner tonight :tt2:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

My snack...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

DutchTony said:


> My dinner tonight :tt2:
> 
> View attachment 94996


What is it ???


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> What is it ???


Pasta and bolognese with melted cheese on top


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> My snack...
> 
> View attachment 94997


I prefer milkyway or kinder maxi


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I prefer milkyway or kinder maxi


Love both of them but I got the big Toblerone from Poundland for a pound


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Love both of them but I got the big Toblerone from Poundland for a pound


What's the macros Dutch?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> What's the macros Dutch?


Fcuk knows, i'm bulking


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Fcuk knows, i'm bulking


You can say that again :tt2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Excellent journal so far, and well sorry to hear you've had such bad luck. I worry myself about my diminished immune system being able to cope with it all should I ever decide to pin again, thinking maybe i'm going to be a bit safer with orals.

Repped for the journal, nice reading. Keep it up.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Excellent journal so far, and well sorry to hear you've had such bad luck. I worry myself about my diminished immune system being able to cope with it all should I ever decide to pin again, thinking maybe i'm going to be a bit safer with orals.
> 
> Repped for the journal, nice reading. Keep it up.


Glad you're enjoying it mate. Thanks for reps :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Just jabbed 3.6ml in my right quad :cursing:

Tried to jab left glute but could not see in the mirror how far in i'd jabbed and the whole thing was just awkward. When i pulled the needle out, i realise it must have been in around half way but was too stressed. Was trying to look around my arm in the mirror and twist my body round but it wasn't happening. I'm sure they are other ways and techniques but got very stressed very quickly.

Not happy about jabbing quad as far more painful and the pip, as i've stated before, is a cvnt but i had little choice tonight. Funny thing is the quad jab was totally painless tonight. I realise it was just a lucky jab and somehow i've managed to miss the million nerves and veins there. I also realise that i'm gonna be dragging my leg for the next 4 days and maybe more as i've never injected 3.6mls before. It will also affect training when it comes to squats and deads but i had to get the oil in somehow.

On a side note, as i was flicking the bubbles in the barrel, i must have did an extra strong flick as the needle and cap flew off the barrel and hit my missus, who was lying on the bed, in the face. She said she had a small amount of liquid on her face and said that it stank (That isn't a que for any jokes!) Megatest is a bit of a stinker tbh.

I'm sooooo fcuking glad the cap was on the needle and will obviously make sure that don't happen again. Reps to the needle cap 

@Viking88 - She didn't even moan. Can you fcuking believe that??? She just sort of laughed it off....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

On another side note - I'm GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD baby! Gold i tell you!!!!!!

This has been done time and time again but i don't care. This calls for......


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Request sent for access to Adult Lounge :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Worst pip ever. Wow this is sore.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So she had a smelly pr**k on her face lol

I'd be worried about jabbing gear that smells , all the gear I've done either smells of oil (gso) or a slight hospital type smell (EO) or both , I would ditch it and go for a single ester test with eo , I'm using t400 enth with 35% eo I've jabbed 5ml with little pain and that is only down to my tech .

Gear should be smooth .


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> So she had a smelly pr**k on her face lol
> 
> I'd be worried about jabbing gear that smells , all the gear I've done either smells of oil (gso) or a slight hospital type smell (EO) or both , I would ditch it and go for a single ester test with eo , I'm using t400 enth with 35% eo I've jabbed 5ml with little pain and that is only down to my tech .
> 
> Gear should be smooth .


That hospital type smell is what he's on about mate. Thanks for the heads up tho :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Viking88 said:


> That hospital type smell is what he's on about mate. Thanks for the heads up tho :thumb:


Should smell like the cleaning stuff not the bed pans though lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Also got the usual fever and weak feeling today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

When you jab in your glute, are you standing at the time ? I always used to lie on the floor on my side and do it that way, could completely relax the muscle and I never got any PIP at all. Only ever did deca though, so wasn't that nasty a stuff anyway.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> When you jab in your glute, are you standing at the time ? I always used to lie on the floor on my side and do it that way, could completely relax the muscle and I never got any PIP at all. Only ever did deca though, so wasn't that nasty a stuff anyway.


Only jabbed glute once. Was standing at the time.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Quick update. Awful fever today. Really burning up. My neck and throat are burning up badly and I feel so weak. Megatest cycle over!!! I can't fell like this anymore. Will continue with normal test e at the same 800mgs per week.

Megatest = Megasides. No more!!!!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Quick update. Awful fever today. Really burning up. My neck and throat are burning up badly and I feel so weak. Megatest cycle over!!! I can't fell like this anymore. Will continue with normal test e at the same 800mgs per week.
> 
> Megatest = Megasides. No more!!!!!!


What was in the mega test then?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> What was in the mega test then?


Acetate

Prop

Phenylprop

Isocaproate

Enanthate

Decanoate

- - - Updated - - -

Forgive spelling


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone got any tips to reduce temperature? Feeling very hazy now. Inside my head is burning up. Taking paracetamol and ibuprofen.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Anyone got any tips to reduce temperature? Feeling very hazy now. Inside my head is burning up. Taking paracetamol and ibuprofen.


Get to the doctors it sounds like extremely high Blood pressure... ! If you continue to have it a stroke may be a possibility !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It's just your bodies reaction to foreign bodies injected not much you can do really apart from keep doing as your are and get some anti biotics just in case it goes infected .

The main thing is ditch that sh1tty gear .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> It's just your bodies reaction to foreign bodies injected not much you can do really apart from keep doing as your are and get some anti biotics just in case it goes infected .
> 
> The main thing is ditch that sh1tty gear .


Is that right about the stroke? Very scared now.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Is that right about the stroke? Very scared now.


Might be ewen is right might be im right but never the less you should get to the docs RIGHT NOW.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> Is that right about the stroke? Very scared now.


Lol Idk mate I guess it is lol although infernal buys [email protected] gear and ends up with abcess on abcess so he must know his stuff .

In all seriousness dutch I think the gear is Dodgy its possible that the raws are just poor quality giving you random infections/serious pain its not normal and its a hard lesson to learn .

Ask your source wtf is going on as I bet others have had issues but not everyone as the batches are likely to be different even if the numbers are the same .

Pc gear had a nasty batch that was down to raws .

Lab I use BSI is spot on its about as close to pharma as you can get certainly on a par with alpha pharma .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm on my way to the hospital as my missus had a minor op this morning. Maybe i'll ask for blood pressure test while i'm there.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> Lol Idk mate I guess it is lol although infernal buys [email protected] gear and ends up with abcess on abcess so he must know his stuff .
> 
> In all seriousness dutch I think the gear is Dodgy its possible that the raws are just poor quality giving you random infections/serious pain its not normal and its a hard lesson to learn .
> 
> ...


Not really only problem iv had was with the T500 and that was caused by the higher concentration of gear in the oil (was unable to take it) So now im on Test cyp and it works like a charm. But true iv gotten my fair share of infections due to own fault and the high concentration of gear.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I can jab 1g of test without problem but if it was a mix of ester it would be a different story imo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> I can jab 1g of test without problem but if it was a mix of ester it would be a different story imo


That was the problem with mine i can jab 1G easy without pip but the T500 contained 200mg Cyp , 200mg enth and 100mg Decaonate , single esters for me are no problem such as now jabbing 1g cyp no problems or pains at all.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hospital wanted all my details. Left a and e now. Gonna see my missus in an hour or so then leave hospital and go to walk in where I went last time.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Hospital wanted all my details. Left a and e now. Gonna see my missus in an hour or so then leave hospital and go to walk in where I went last time.


Good stuff mate


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Go DT Go you are now GOLD!!!!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well?

You better now?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Didn't go to walk in yesterday as I ran out of time. After I left a and e, I went to the waiting area to see the missus who had a minor op. They kept her in recovery till after 5pm then took her up to the ward. For the hours I was waiting, I was sleeping most of the time which now I realise was the best thing for me as when I woke up around 5pm, I was still fcuking hot, but no where near as bad. Stayed with her till 7.30 then went home and immediately went to bed.

Today I still can't bend my right leg and still hot/fevery but throat and neck isn't burning up which I was most concerned about.

The throat/neck burning thing I never want to go through again. Quite worrying at the time.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Didn't go to walk in yesterday as I ran out of time. After I left a and e, I went to the waiting area to see the missus who had a minor op. They kept her in recovery till after 5pm then took her up to the ward. For the hours I was waiting, I was sleeping most of the time which now I realise was the best thing for me as when I woke up around 5pm, I was still fcuking hot, but no where near as bad. Stayed with her till 7.30 then went home and immediately went to bed.
> 
> Today I still can't bend my right leg and still hot/fevery but throat and neck isn't burning up which I was most concerned about.
> 
> The throat/neck burning thing I never want to go through again. Quite worrying at the time.


Still should go see the docs


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Just want to say thanks for your help yesterday guys. Infernal, you did freak me out a little when you said about the stroke :lol: At the time, i was on my way to the hospital on an overhead train which had stopped between stations. I remember thinking i didn't want to pass out of the train that was going nowhere 

Was very hazy yesterday but thank god today i can concentrate better and even though i've still got a fever, it is getting better.

Will now change to Test Enanthate at 800mgs per week while continuing with the gb deca at 400mgs per week.

Thanks again guys


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Just want to say thanks for your help yesterday guys. Infernal, you did freak me out a little when you said about the stroke :lol: At the time, i was on my way to the hospital on an overhead train which had stopped between stations. I remember thinking i didn't want to pass out of the train that was going nowhere
> 
> Was very hazy yesterday but thank god today i can concentrate better and even though i've still got a fever, it is getting better.
> 
> ...


sorry about that mate i just remember my uncle having the same symptoms before he had a major stroke.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fcuking stroke Haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> Fcuking stroke Haha


Might have been abit overboard their eh ? :whistling:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

ewen said:


> Fcuking stroke Haha


 :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

My dinner tonight


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> My dinner tonight
> 
> View attachment 95391


I once pumped a girl that had a vadge that looked like that.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I once pumped a girl that had a vadge that looked like that.


Ahhhh mate. wtf! That's rank. Pics or no rank vadge :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Ahhhh mate. wtf! That's rank. Pics or no rank vadge :lol:


Unlikely she's a lesbian now. lol.


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Unlikely she's a lesbian now. lol.


Thank fcuk for that! Rank muffs should be banned :ban:

No **** :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

110kg Bench Press attempt


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

115kg Bench Press Fail

As you can see by the end of this video, i wasn't gonna put this on one here, but i'm gonna stick to my word and just upload them all...


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done for trying though mate! Good effort :beer:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

My dinner tonight.

My missus is away for a while recoving from an operation so i'm fending for myself for a little while so i'm having this tonight.

1264 cals - without the cheese

96.4 grams protein


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Well done for trying though mate! Good effort :beer:


Cheers mate. To be honest, i knew i was gonna fail it as i'd done 100kg, then done the filmed 110kg and knew i didn't have much left. I reckon i've got the 115kg fresh. If i'm repaired enough by tomorrow, i'm gonna give it another go. If not then will try again wednesday.

Also my max 3 weeks ago was 100kg. I got 3 reps of that today as well so i'm pretty chuffed at the minute


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good effort dutch .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ewen said:


> Good effort dutch .


Cheers mate


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking good Dutch. Bit of motivation for ya. I can do it mate! There you go........ Use it! :bounce:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Late lunch today so had 4 double cheeseburgers and a strawberry milkshake. 2140 cals. 113 grams protein.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

What's happening in here Dutch?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> What's happening in here Dutch?


Funny enough i was planning on doing a little update tonight - not that there's much to say 

Well i'm still trying to get my leg back to being 100% after the 3.6ml jab last wednesday. Basically i couldn't bend it for quite a few days. I've been able to bend it properly from a couple of days ago and from today i can walk 100% properly, but i can feel that some of the muscles in the leg are weaker than they were. Was squatting down low earlier over and over again to get the muscles working again and was also running up stairs 2 at a time trying to put some strain on the muscles to see if i can get them feeling normal again.

I still haven't sorted out any test e yet. I did get the ball rolling but been really busy the last few days. Missus is staying with her parents for 2 weeks resting up after having an operation. She has my 9 month old son with her and i've been looking after my nearly 5 year old daughter - when i'm not working....

I've actually been thinking about doing a little 1.8ml jab tonight of the megatest and deca but i just know i'm gonna wake up in the morning with a fcuking fever which will last for 4 days. I will never ever jab 3.6ml of megatest and deca again after how it made me feel before, but may try 1.8ml tonight again as i was due a jab yesterday...


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Not much going on in here! :nono:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good effort on the bench, I'm by no means any kind of expert but keep your ar5se on the bench :lol:

I wish my gym played proper music like that


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Good effort on the bench, I'm by no means any kind of expert but keep your ar5se on the bench :lol:
> 
> I wish my gym played proper music like that


Any music requests for my pb attempt tomorrow?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Any music requests for my pb attempt tomorrow?


Track 2 on 'Vulgar Display Of Power'


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Track 2 on 'Vulgar Display Of Power'


'A New Level' it is then. Excellent :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good lifts today Dutch! :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Good lifts today Dutch! :thumb:


Cheers. I'll upload the vids tonight :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

2 PBs today - 115kg bench press and then 120kg bench press :thumb:

1 fail today - 180kg deadlift. Not even close 

I dropped my phone yesterday and it now has a million cracks on the screen. After filming the 115kg bench press, i saw that the video was freezing in places. Gutted. For this reason i didn't bother filming the 120kg. Will get phone fixed and film the 120kg next time. Saying that, i did film the 180kg deadlift fail and find it fcuking typical that it came out fine!!!!

Anyway bench up 10kg in a week. That's 20kg in total in exactly 4 weeks and i'm half way towards my goal. Winning!!!

Anyway, here is the 115kg bench press


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

And here is the awful failure of the day - 180kg deadlift


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

My dinner tonight. Chops, burger, sausages, eggs, veg and salad. Saaaweeeeet!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> My dinner tonight. Chops, burger, sausages, eggs, veg and salad. Saaaweeeeet!
> 
> View attachment 96346


Eating like a champ!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Eating like a champ!


And walking like a chimp - good leg session today


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Jesus Christ my legs are sore today!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Jesus Christ my legs are sore today!


Yeah baby! :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

How's the jabbing going mate? Did you resolve the test flu issues?

Don't forget to let us know. :bounce:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

im not really surprised u failed the dead man, i couldnt walk up to a deadlift max smiling at the camera not prepping myself and manage to pull it lol, next time get ur head into it and im sure you'll do it!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice lifts tonight mate. Won't spoil the surprise for everyone but impressive improvement! Love the way you still smiled before the lift. Brilliant!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loving the progress mate keep it up!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

A fantastic evening training at the end of a sh!tty day.

Bench Press

Pb - Up 5kg on last week. 125kg done! Failed 130kg after but reckon next week i'll do it. To be honest, i know i'll do 130kg next week. At the beginning of 6th week into cycle and bench up a total of 25kg so far.

Deadlift

2pbs. Up 20kg from last week. Previous pb was 170kg and failed 180kg miserably last week. Smashed 180kg tonight. Video will follow. Had a go at 190kg after and did that too.

Didn't bother going for 200kg after that as i know i would have failed it. Was far too fatigued also at this point.

Squat

Complete failure! Previous pb was 150kg. Tonight i went for 160kg and it was a total fail. Bar did not go up at all  . Was tired at this point but would have failed anyway.

A couple of side notes.

Only filmed the 180kg deadlift as my phone is still not fixed and the video froze again which is very annoying as it felt so smooth going up which is why i went for the 190kg after. Didn't bother filming any other lifts for this reason. I've decided not to pay £45 to fix the screen as that wont fix the video freezing thing so will just have to buy a new phone. Until i get a new phone, i will be taking my digital camera when i go training and will upload the vids when i get home. Annoying but no choice as i want these lifts filmed...

I'm going to leave it a minimum of 7 or 8 days till i bench press again. Last week iifc i benched on tuesday, thursday and saturday. Mainly doing 80% - 90% of 1rm for reps etc, but i noticed a had a slight inner pec pain. Left it 4 days till today and felt the inner pec pain again from 100kgs upwards. Had this inner pec pain before and took a while to go away so don't want to push it this time as i'm improving every week. Next bench day will be next wednesday or thursday.

@Viking88 Cheers for motivating me and well done on matching all my deads tonight with your SLDL. Git! :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Gutted about the freeze but as i said above, I'll be taking my digital camera to the gym to film from now on.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Strong fvcker!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Strong fvcker!


Thanks mate. To think a year ago i'd never done a deadlift, and now i'm close to 200kg seems crazy. Just checked an old lifting log on my computer. The first entry is for Monday 21st November 2011. On that day i deadlifted 55kg for 5 reps :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Thanks mate. To think a year ago i'd never done a deadlift, and now i'm close to 200kg seems crazy. Just checked an old lifting log on my computer. The first entry is for Monday 21st November 2011. On that day i deadlifted 55kg for 5 reps :lol:


I know how you feel mate! I remember when I first deadlifted 100kg and being well pleased, thinking it was such a heavy weight :lol:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Gutted about the freeze but as i said above, I'll be taking my digital camera to the gym to film from now on.


Nice lift! I still wish I never made that bet with you about the sldls sh1t my hamstrings today are sore!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Nice lift! I still wish I never made that bet with you about the sldls sh1t my hamstrings today are sore!


No pain, no gain 

You know i've got to try 200kg on monday...


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> No pain, no gain
> 
> You know i've got to try 200kg on monday...


Yeah I guessed that was coming. You dead it I'll sl it mate


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

So your gonna try deadlifting 212.5 kgs on Monday. Don't you think an increase of 22.5kgs on your max in less than 7 days is a little unachievable. Don't go killing yourself Dutch you ain't me!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> So your gonna try deadlifting 212.5 kgs on Monday. Don't you think an increase of 22.5kgs on your max in less than 7 days is a little unachievable. Don't go killing yourself Dutch you ain't me!


Scared are ya boy? :lol:

Tbh after my 20kg increase this week, I don't see another 20kg increase next week.

Catching you up though aint I... Only 20kg behind you now. Memories of Champions league final in 2005 spring to mind. 3-0 down against Milan at half time and we all know what happened in the second half don't we 

Seriously though, don't let this play on your mind mate. You are 10 years younger than me with more lifting experience. I'm sure you'll be fine. Wont you....

:lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

good man!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol forgot better genes and 5 inches taller, which makes my lifts harder :lol: all you got to do is make up the 35kg on the squat and 40kg on the bench 

But your on Dutch! I might even have a week off the give you a sporting chance. :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Lol forgot better genes and 5 inches taller, which makes my lifts harder :lol: all you got to do is make up the 35kg on the squat and 40kg on the bench
> 
> But your on Dutch! I might even have a week off the give you a sporting chance. :lol:


 :lol:

I've got a mental image of you swigging random amounts of your tbol straight from the pot from now on


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jabs eod from now on and a tub of Tbol ed. 25mg of Adex and a new liver 300kg dead.

Worth it! :lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

whats your short term goals mate? as in before 2013


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> whats your short term goals mate? as in before 2013


My lifts before cycle were

Bench Press 100kg

Squat 140kg

Deadlift 160kg

Now 5 weeks and 5 days into my cycle my lifts are now

Bench Press 125kg

Squat 150kg

Deadlift 190kg

The only real goal set in stone was to get to 140kg bench press. Other than that, just get as strong as possible. I always push myself to go for new 1rms, and i am always prepared to fail a lift as the next time i will know what the weight will feel like and am ready for it. That said, my squat sucks. It's only gone up 10kg but it's my least favourite excerise of the 3.

My goals in my mind for before 2013 were

Bench Press 140kg

Squat 170kg

Deadlift 200kg

I would now expect an absolute minimum of 140kg bench and 200kg deadlift barring injury. I'm nowhere near your lifts though mate :lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> My lifts before cycle were
> 
> Bench Press 100kg
> 
> ...


fair play. i came off last friday (all fast ester gear), and i'm bulking natty for 8 planned weeks, might just stretch it to 1st of jan though, but before 2013 i would like 220 180 272.5 lol, that would be awesome.

great gains so far too mate, keep it up & make sure the eating is there!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> fair play. i came off last friday (all fast ester gear), and i'm bulking natty for 8 planned weeks, might just stretch it to 1st of jan though, but before 2013 *i would like 220 180 272.5 lol, that would be awesome. *
> 
> great gains so far too mate, keep it up & make sure the eating is there!


I would like those lifts too :lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I would like those lifts too :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate


ha! if you're anything like me, when you get them, u'll be happy for 5 mins then you'll want more!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Just jabbed right glute. Found technique a little more difficult this time. Needle went in at 90 degrees. As i was pulling it out, i noticed it was literally about 45 degrees and needle looked bent a little. I must have been stiring the oil in the muscle  Fair bit of blood too. Yay! looking forward to the pip tomorrow. Still gonna smash @Viking88 on monday :lol:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Just jabbed right glute. Found technique a little more difficult this time. Needle went in at 90 degrees. As i was pulling it out, i noticed it was literally about 45 degrees and needle looked bent a little. I must have been stiring the oil in the muscle  Fair bit of blood too. Yay! looking forward to the pip tomorrow. Still gonna smash @Viking88 on monday :lol:
> 
> View attachment 97369


 :lol: :nono: I'd be pleased for ya if you hit 200kgs but I gonna hit 215kg with no doubt 220kg at a push! So smashing me would be amazing tbh!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> :lol: :nono: I'd be pleased for ya if you hit 200kgs but I gonna hit 215kg with no doubt 220kg at a push! So smashing me would be amazing tbh!


 :lol:

Like i say, aim for the moon etc..... gonna follow my own advice for a change 

Let no man say we don't give 100% when we train


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> :lol:
> 
> Like i say, aim for the moon etc..... gonna follow my own advice for a change
> 
> Let no man say we don't give 100% when we train


 :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Today's the day Dutch. You gonna man up or pussy out. :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Today's the day Dutch. You gonna man up or pussy out. :lol:


A few things

1 - Pip is ok today. Did hurt a little in bed last night. Had to be careful how i roll over etc but it's no too bad when i'm up and about so i'm happy.

2 - Woke up feeling a bit sh!tty. Usual thing after a jab. Struggled to put sophie on my shoulders this morning on the way to school 

3 - Your comment has given me the motivation i desperately needed today. Thank you. To make up for me feeling sh!tty, i'm wearing my Liverpool t-shirt today. I've also got the original soundtrack to fame ready for my 1rm so these 2 things should balance out my sh!tty feeling :lol:

Need to go pc world to get a usb connection for my camera to upload these vids. Then 200kg here i come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> A few things
> 
> 1 - Pip is ok today. Did hurt a little in bed last night. Had to be careful how i roll over etc but it's no too bad when i'm up and about so i'm happy.
> 
> ...


Don't you mean 212.5kg?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Awful deadlift session! Weak as fcuk!

Knew I was in trouble when I struggled to get 180kg up. 200kg didn't move. Went for my current 1rm of 190kg and that didn't move either. Now can't train till friday due to work commitments. Feel so frustrated now. Back is sore also.

Well done to @Viking88 for the 215kg. Will upload your vid when I get home.


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Awful deadlift session! Weak as fcuk!
> 
> Knew I was in trouble when I struggled to get 180kg up. 200kg didn't move. Went for my current 1rm of 190kg and that didn't move either. Now can't train till friday due to work commitments. Feel so frustrated now. Back is sore also.
> 
> Very done to @Viking88 for the 215kg. Will upload your vid when I get home.


 :thumb:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

how often are you deadlifting?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> how often are you deadlifting?


Usually once a week but due to work commitments this week and other family stuff going on, the only training days i've got was today and friday so thought i'd deadlift today and bench and squat friday. I deadlifted last on wednesday when i did the 190kg but it just didn't happen today. Woke up feeling a bit sh!tty but was fine by the time i got to the gym. Was just weaker today. I guess it happens sometimes. Still gutted though....


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bad sesh brah! Don't let it play on your mind. Sh1t happens, your still strong mate!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Bad sesh brah! Don't let it play on your mind. Sh1t happens, your still strong mate!


Your vid is uploaded to youtube. Didn't have time to put on here as had to run to the school.will do it later. Check it out. Youtube channel - DutchTony111


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

@Viking88 - 215kg Deadlift

Listen for the elephant :lol:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> @Viking88 - 215kg Deadlift
> 
> Listen for the elephant :lol:


That was heavy! Elephant heavy!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

That was epic! :lol: :beer:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Tonights dinner. Sweet and sour pork balls, special fried rice, special chow mein, a pancake roll, prawn toast. So full now. Can't even think about the prawn crackers


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Tonights dinner. Sweet and sour pork balls, special fried rice, special chow mein, a pancake roll, prawn toast. So full now. Can't even think about the prawn crackers
> 
> View attachment 97505


Had an Indian then! :lol:

Macros?? :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Had an Indian then! :lol:
> 
> Macros?? :lol:


Fcuk knows. Very difficult to get the calories for this on the net. It's all random calories depending on the site. Roughly around 2000 - 2500....

I know the pork balls are 100 calories each and i had 11 of them.


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Fcuk knows. Very difficult to get the calories for this on the net. It's all random calories depending on the site. Roughly around 2000 - 2500....
> 
> I know the pork balls are 100 calories each and i had 11 of them.


Not the first time you've had 11 balls in your mouth mate. Chew it!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Finished dbol on monday after 6 weeks on cycle. Just finished training chest and triceps. 2 pbs tonight.

New 1rm bench press - 130kg.

Also repped my start of cycle 1rm of 100kg - 8 reps.

Only 10kg away from my all time goal of 3 plates!

On a side note, 6 and a half weeks into cycle and no rapid weight/water gain. No deca bloat etc. Don't know if this is a good or bad thing. All weight progress in post 2 but so far put on around 17lbs. Seems no amount of dbol or deca will give me a moon face :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Only 1lb gain this week. Last week I weighed 206lbs. Then I weighed myself half way through the week and had dropped to 205lbs.... Ate as much as my body would allow for the rest of the week to bring the weight up. Got to say after 7 weeks, i'm very happy with the strength gains (probably from the dbol) but i'm very unimpressed with the deca. Lets hope things change on that front and I start to experience some of the effects i've read so much about.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Just eaten 5 double cheeseburgers and a rolo milkshake. 139g protein. 2590 cals.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Bit disappointed in reading that about the deca, interested in using myself. Think Craigy on here said he hasn't noticed much from deca as well.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Bit disappointed in reading that about the deca, interested in using myself. Think Craigy on here said he hasn't noticed much from deca as well.


I read some say deca kicks in around week 8 but others say sooner. I'm just into week 8 now so here's hoping I see something soon.....


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Just eaten 5 double cheeseburgers and a rolo milkshake. 139g protein. 2590 cals.


Wow! mg: Totally jealous haha :drool:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Week 7 mate! We've already had this chat and I was wrong....

175kg bench mate :thumb: :clap:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Week 7 mate! We've already had this chat and I was wrong....
> 
> 175kg bench mate :thumb: :clap:


My first jab was 4th september. Week 7 finished yesterday. Today is the first day of week 8. Great bench tonight mate. 4 plates next for you :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Three plates for you mate!!!! Come Dutch 140kg you can smell it.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Three plates for you mate!!!! Come Dutch 140kg you can smell it.


Hopefully i'll have it in a few weeks. I've got to start filming these lifts again. I can tell you now i've wanted 3 plates for so fcuking long now, the night before I attempt it I probably wont be able to sleep


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

New pb tonight.

Squat - 160kg.

Happy as I failed it miserably a couple of weeks ago and it's my least favourite exercise 

Will upload video when I get home.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

tony what pages are these PB vids on then mate?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> tony what pages are these PB vids on then mate?


All details in post 2 mate. Couldn't film some due to broken phone. Vids were freezing. All sorted now. 160kg squat will be uploaded shortly.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> All details in post 2 mate. Couldn't film some due to broken phone. Vids were freezing. All sorted now. 160kg squat will be uploaded shortly.


nice on cheers mate - i been following - looks good bud keep it up


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

160kg squat done tonight.

Apologies for the music. For once it is NOT mine playing :lol:

After watching it again, it looks a little lop sided but fcuk it....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> nice on cheers mate - i been following - looks good bud keep it up


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Did you fart afterwards? You dirty fvcker 

Well done mate :beer:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Did you fart afterwards? You dirty fvcker
> 
> Well done mate :beer:


I was wondering if anyone would notice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Quick question if anyone can shed some light on this???

*Does Deca make you fcuking hungry?*

Finished dbol after 6 weeks and during that time i was struggling to eat 4000 cals per day. Sometimes was only eating 3000 odd. Basically since Tuesday which was the start of week 8, i've been eating like a cvnt. Tuesday - 5700 cals. Wednesday around 6000 cals. Today i've had 5800 cals and i still haven't eaten my main evening meal which i'm gonna have in a minute which is half a kilo of diced beef with potatoes. According to this link - http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/nutrition-calories/food/asda/diced-beef/ is an extra 1090 cals just for the beef. I've also got a milk drink in the fridge that i'm gonna do before bed.

All of this puts me at *7051* cals without the potatos as i don't know how many there are and what the cals are anyway.

It's not even a struggle to eat either. I eat a sh!tload then 3 hours later, i'm very hungry again. I'm happy but don't remember eating this much on my last test cycle so was wondering if it's the deca making me ravenous?

Cheers for any help guys :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great going buddy! Strong fawker you are !


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Quick question if anyone can shed some light on this???
> 
> *Does Deca make you fcuking hungry?*
> 
> ...


Sh1t, you a hungry b1tch!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Quick question if anyone can shed some light on this???
> 
> *Does Deca make you fcuking hungry?*
> 
> ...


You bet your ars Deca makes you hungry! Strange to say but the drug that makes me insanely hungry is masteron & deca comes as a close second !


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> You bet your ars Deca makes you hungry! Strange to say but the drug that makes me insanely hungry is masteron & deca comes as a close second !


Excellent. Cheers mate. I've read some people say that deca doesn't make you hungry but i wanted people's opinion on here that i have come to know and trust :lol:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well Dutch the time has come, tomorrow the big 140kg bench. Are you feeling ready. :clap:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Well Dutch the time has come, tomorrow the big 140kg bench. Are you feeling ready. :clap:


Well i've just hit my head on a door handle and have a lovely big lump so not right now :lol:

To be honest I hope i'm ready tomorrow but think it might be a week or 2 too early. I'll know if i'll do it by how easily 120kg goes up. Still i'm up 6lbs in weight in 5 days :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Well i've just hit my head on a door handle and have a lovely big lump so not right now :lol:
> 
> To be honest I hope i'm ready tomorrow but think it might be a week or 2 too early. I'll know if i'll do it by how easily 120kg goes up. Still i'm up 6lbs in weight in 5 days :thumb:


That'll be 7000kcals a day in double cheese burgers


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> That'll be 7000kcals a day in double cheese burgers


I try to eat my 5 a day in double cheeseburgers. So add the vanilla milkshake and that takes it up to 2100 cals and 139g protein. Not bad for one meal


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Right Dutch! The day is here! 140kg bench! YOU KNOW YOU GOT IT!

Let's all wish Dutch good luck with he's lift. LIFE TIME GOAL!!!!!

Come on DUTCH! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Right Dutch! The day is here! 140kg bench! YOU KNOW YOU GOT IT!
> 
> Let's all wish Dutch good luck with he's lift. LIFE TIME GOAL!!!!!
> 
> Come on DUTCH! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


>


I think you meant eye of the tiger.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Almost forgot. Good luck on your 180kg bench tonight @Viking88

I will be filming and uploading :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

140kg Bench Press Fail!

Maybe an increase of 10kg in 10 days was a little too much. Clearly i should have gone for 135kg but fcuk it. I'm still happy considering 8 weeks ago my max was 100kg. I'll try again next week.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

@Viking88 - Thought i'd upload your 180kg bench press. Fcuking good especially as you caught the left peg on the way up :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

fffaaaaaawwwwkkkkkk your a strong one!  So proud tears in my eyes mate :thumb:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> @Viking88 - Thought i'd upload your 180kg bench press. Fcuking good especially as you caught the left peg on the way up :thumb:


Dutch mate, couldn't of done it without ya! Btw I'm ****ed lol.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

End of week 8. Weight up 7lbs in the last week. Up to 214lbs now. Been eating between 6000-8000 cals per day last week


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

*PB today.*

*
*

*
Squat - 170kg. Up another 10kg * :thumb:

Felt a bit sh!tty for a few days now with a virus type thing threatening but not fully coming out. Did not expect anything great tonight for my legs session. Went for 170kg squat and failed it. Didn't feel too bad about the failure as i knew i would do it next week when i'm (hopefully) feeling better. Tried it again 10 minutes later and did it. Saaaweeeeet.

Also did a couple of 180kg negatives. Went down very slowly and felt ok.

On a side note, i have lost my phone in my house somewhere. Put it on silent yesterday when the missus was giving my 10 month old boy some milk. Went to use my phone a couple of hours later and can't find it anyway. I'm pretty sure 'mini dutch' has picked it up and put it somewhere. Checked through all his toys, under the couch etc but can't find it. Have had to cancel the sim and get a replacement sent out. 3 Network reckon 3-5 days till i get it. Luckily the missus new upgrade is coming tomorrow so i'll use her old phone when the sim arrives.

Reminds me of the time i lost a digital camera when my 5 year old daugher was around 2 years old. It turned up months later in a draw. I know i looked in that bloody draw countless times. I knew it was her. She knew it was her. But she also knew i couldn't prove it....


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> *PB today.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


 :lol: evil kids. :lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

AWWWWWWWL KINDSA GAINS going on up in here  !!!

keep up the good work Tony.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> *AWWWWWWWL KINDSA GAINS* going on up in here  !!!
> 
> keep up the good work Tony.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Was messing around with my 5 year old. Was lifting her under her armpits and throwing her into the air and she was landing on the bed. Outside of right pec is kind of sore now :cursing:


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Feeling that 140kg today mate?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Feeling that 140kg today mate?


See post 365 :sad:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

*Bench Press 140kg - Failed again*


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Weight up another 3lbs last week. Not bad considering i felt like sh!t last week and had to force the food down. Only ate around 4000cals - 5000cals per day. I might actually just stick to those amounts of cals for a while....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

*PB today.*

*
*

*
Deadlift - 200kg. Total increase on cycle - 40kg*

A couple of points.

I NEVER normally drop the weight at the end. See my previous 180kg 1rm - post 287 i think. I carefully put the weight down. This was just too fcuking heavy.

I've injured my lower back (right side) after this 1rm. Not a muscle injury but more of an inner pain. Certain little back movements stop me in my tracks. Used to suffer on and off with sciatica issues but haven't had a problem since i've been lifting. Hoping it's not a cnut in the morning.

Yes i know bad form and all that.

Anyway fcuk all that sh!t for now. 200kgs baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes you cvnt! :beer:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Back not too bad today. Gonna take it easy anyway.....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

BENCH PRESS FAIL -140KGS

3rd time i've failed. Starting to enjoy it. Fcuking cvnt!!!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> BENCH PRESS FAIL -140KGS
> 
> 3rd time i've failed. Starting to enjoy it. Fcuking cvnt!!!


Deload for a few more weeks and then try again!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> *PB today.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Mate if you keep lifting like that, you're gonna really hurt yourself!! No offence, and I'm no expert... But your form looks sh!t! Lower weight better form, ego lifting wont get you anywhere but a wheelchair!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Mate if you keep lifting like that, you're gonna really hurt yourself!! No offence, and I'm no expert... But your form looks sh!t! Lower weight better form, ego lifting wont get you anywhere but a wheelchair!!


Can you tell me what i'm doing wrong so i can work on it?

Thanks mate


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Can you tell me what i'm doing wrong so i can work on it?
> 
> Thanks mate


As I've said, I'm no expert, but look when you lift, you're all over the place, sort of lifting with a twist as you come up... At some points you drop your head, leading to the whole back curling over, that's only going to lead to injury!

Have a look at this video:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> As I've said, I'm no expert, but look when you lift, you're all over the place, sort of lifting with a twist as you come up... At some points you drop your head, leading to the whole back curling over, that's only going to lead to injury!
> 
> Have a look at this video:


I will take your points on board and see if i can work on them. My form always goes to sh!t on a 1rm to be honest. I see other people doing a 1rm max that looks relatively easy when you watch them do it. When i do a 1rm, it really is the absolute most amount of weight i can do. Not making excuses for form, just communicating really.

Just watched the video and genuinely found it informative. Very good vid.

I actually deadlifted 180kg x 5 tonight which i was very happy with. 1st 3 reps were good form imo but last 2 were sh!t form where i was fcuked 

Anyway i'll work on the form and cheers for the vid mate :thumb:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I will take your points on board and see if i can work on them. My form always goes to sh!t on a 1rm to be honest. I see other people doing a 1rm max that looks relatively easy when you watch them do it. When i do a 1rm, it really is the absolute most amount of weight i can do. Not making excuses for form, just communicating really.
> 
> Just watched the video and genuinely found it informative. Very good vid.
> 
> ...


No worries mate, didn't mean to come across as being a cvnt, just trying to help you out!  You'll thank me again later in life lol!


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

No updates..... Not even secret ones!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> No updates..... Not even secret ones!


Nope


----------

